# Hilfe welches Outfit nehme ich nur.



## Deleted 85464 (24. April 2012)

Welches Outfit findet ihr besser?Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. April 2012)

ich würde das erste Outfit nehmen 
die dunkle Hose kann man zu mehreren versch. bunten trikots kombinieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (24. April 2012)

yeiiihh..ich mag auch das erste mehr 

aber halt die doch mal nebens Radl


----------



## murmel04 (24. April 2012)

zur not beide frau muss sich ab und doch mal belohnen


----------



## Lunaticat (28. April 2012)

Nummer 1. Oder eben alles =D


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2012)

...  ...


----------



## Gamasche (8. Mai 2012)

@bikermausi

Das schwarz/weiße Trikot finde ich schick, was ist das für eins bzw. wo hast Du es her?


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Mai 2012)

Ist das ein GORE logo am Ärmel? Die 2. - ohne Frage


----------



## 4mate (9. Mai 2012)

Damen/Trikots-kurz/Freeride-Lady-Jersey-white-black-2011


----------



## barbarissima (9. Mai 2012)

Das zweite Outfit ist cooler


----------



## polo (9. Mai 2012)

trikot aus 1, bux aus 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (11. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das zweite Outfit ist cooler



In der Tat - das Gore Trikot hat einen Reißverschluss - ist im Sommer viel praktischer - besonders bergauf   Die blaue Hose ist auch 'cool'


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2012)

was is an der blauen hose cool ??????????????????????????????? würd ´mich jetzt echt mal inetressieren !!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Mai 2012)

Mut zur Farbe, ausgefallener, auffallender

Um das richtige Outfit wählen zu können gibt es doch noch die eine wichtige Frage!

Welche Farbe hat das Bike

Grün und blau schmückt die Sau

Nur mal als Beispiel


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Mai 2012)

die blaue Hose hat die schönere Farbe und den besseren Schnitt, das sieht man ja sogar schon wenn sie nur am Boden liegt 

Farbe sieht auf Fotos außerdem vieeeel besser aus


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. Mai 2012)

polo schrieb:


> trikot aus 1, bux aus 2



Schließe mich diesem _herr_lichen Ratschlag an - nicht aus Geschlechts- sondern aus Geschmacksgründen 

Grün und blau schmückt die Frau


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Mai 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Schließe mich diesem _herr_lichen Ratschlag an - nicht aus Geschlechts- sondern aus Geschmacksgründen
> 
> Grün und blau schmückt die Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

